# adatto ad ogni tipo di esigenza



## lolalisa

Bonsoir,
 
je suis en train de traduire une lettre d'invitation à une exposition.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider en verifiant les mots soulignés, s'il vous plaît?
 
Le texte en italien est le suivant:
 
xxxx s.r.l. è lieta di incontrarvi presso il nostro stand....
Nell’occasione, oltre alla componentistica da incasso per rubinetteria ed alla nostra numerosa e varia gamma di deviatori ceramici adatta ad ogni tipo di esigenza, presenteremo anche i nuovi articoli realizzati in Ecobrass conforme alle normative californiane AB1953.

Mon essai en français:
L’équipe de xxxx s.r.l. sera ravie de Vous rencontrer sur le stand....
À cette occasion, en plus des composants encastrables pour robinetterie et de notre large et variée gamme de déviateurs en céramique indiqués pour tous les types d’exigences, nous présenterons aussi les nouveaux articles réalisés en EcoBrass et conformes à la réglementation californienne AB1953.
 
Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lolalisa,

Ecco una proposta:
L'équipe de xxx s.r.l. sera ravie de vous rencontrer sur son stand...
À cette occasion, en plus des composants de robinetterie encastrables et de notre gamme large et variée de déviateurs (en) céramique adaptés à tous les besoins, nous présenterons (aussi) les articles nouveaux réalisés en EcoBrass et conformes à la réglementation californienne AB1953​


----------



## lolalisa

Molto gentile. Grazie mille. Buona giornata.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Lola 

Matoupaschat a déjà repondu a ta question, mais je souhaiterais lui demander si "en mesure de satisfaire" pourrait  quand même aller pour traduire "adatto ad ogni tipo di esigenza".

Comme d'habitude ... Merci beaucoup, Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Yulan said:


> Ciao Lola
> 
> Matoupaschat a déjà repondu a ta question, mais je souhaiterais lui demander si "en mesure de satisfaire" pourrait quand même aller pour traduire "adatto ad ogni tipo di esigenza".
> 
> Comme d'habitude ... Merci beaucoup, Matou!


Oui, bien sûr, Yulan . Moi, j'ai un peu la manie de raccoucir tout ce qui me passe sous la plume ou le clavier, mais si on veut "rallonger la sauce", il n'y a pas le moindre problème ...

Bon weekend !


----------



## Yulan

Merci beaucoup, Matou !!! 
Moi aussi, je te souhaite un très bon weekend!


----------



## lolalisa

Merci à tous.


----------

